# Bulk Salt in a Tailgait Spreader



## JMAC3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Need your help here. I have been buying bag salt for my Fisher Low profile 500 spreader, and it works great. I use about 150lbs each snow fall. I want to buy bulk, but am aware of the problems. Do you think if I dry it well in garbage cans in the garage it will be ready by next season. Or does anyone have a better idea w/o making it a full-time job? I tried to call Fisher, but no luck. I would really appreciate any ideas as it's costing me a fortune each season. I only plow for myself and a few seniors my wife signed me up for. I don't want to charge them, but may have to if I can't settle this. Thank you!


----------



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

good luck drying salt... It absorbs moisture and turns into a rock.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Good luck loading it with a bucket or shovel.


----------



## JMAC3 (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't had that problem. I keep it in a garage heated to 50 degrees, and load with a 5 gallon bucket each snow fall. You guys give up to easy! but thanks for the good advise. I will keep you posted.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

why not look into bagged pallet salt or even bulk bags(the type that come in one big bag on a pallet). neither option is as cheap as pure bulk salt but may help keep costs down a bit and still keep it friendly enough for you to keep in your garage.

the garage i plow for buys and sells salt in bags and they give me their price for the bags. its perfect for me and i am there plowing anyway so i just grab what i need and take it off their bill ;-) i don't use enough salt to warrant any type of spreader besides my little walk behind, so my view may be bias.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

JMAC3;1228195 said:


> I haven't had that problem. I keep it in a garage heated to 50 degrees, and load with a 5 gallon bucket each snow fall. You guys give up to easy! but thanks for the good advise. I will keep you posted.


This is what I have done and it work great...I put one bag of bagged salt in first the (depending on the lot size) I'll either fill the rest of the hopper or however much is need with the bulk salt.I agree with your statement that some people give up to easy, I too use 5 gallon buckets with lids that I keep filled in the back of my truck and 6 40lb. bags of salt solar salt from HD. Good luck -Joe-


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt*



JMAC3;1227869 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need your help here. I have been buying bag salt for my Fisher Low profile 500 spreader, and it works great. I use about 150lbs each snow fall. I want to buy bulk, but am aware of the problems. Do you think if I dry it well in garbage cans in the garage it will be ready by next season. Or does anyone have a better idea w/o making it a full-time job? I tried to call Fisher, but no luck. I would really appreciate any ideas as it's costing me a fortune each season. I only plow for myself and a few seniors my wife signed me up for. I don't want to charge them, but may have to if I can't settle this. Thank you!


As you are plowing for a few clients and yourself; the better way best way to accomplish this is using new pails with reclosable lids only with a bit windshield washer fluid pour on the salt after you shovel it in the NEW pails.

An easier option is to buy solar salt in bags or hammer milled limestone dust as it will not turn into concrete but it costs a bit more and will do the same job.

The limestone dust will require you to be more vigilant in spreading as it is smaller in size than Halite which is plus 30 mesh sieve size.

Buying a few pallets of solar salt or ground limestone in bags will last you for many seasons provided you have the room to store it under cover or under a "high quality" water proof tarp.

The bagged limestone should be stored indoors in any case.

In order to continue this you need to plan on charging for your service for a seasonal price as you have already reached the point of no return.


----------



## JMAC3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank's guys I'm going to try a bag of the solar salt first with the bulk as I have a half yard of bulk left.I will first add a small amt of waster fluid to it. I'm hopeful this will work with my spreader, but if not I will buy the large bags next season. DJ why do you feel the solar salt works so well? Does it dry the auger or keep the bulk from freezing?? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

JMAC3;1230112 said:


> Thank's guys I'm going to try a bag of the solar salt first with the bulk as I have a half yard of bulk left.I will first add a small amt of waster fluid to it. I'm hopeful this will work with my spreader, but if not I will buy the large bags next season. DJ why do you feel the solar salt works so well? Does it dry the auger or keep the bulk from freezing?? Thanks again for your help.[/QUOT
> 
> The salt has very little powder so when you put it in first it blends with the bulk salt and flows much better, I was surprised that it only took one bag to a full hopper kind of saves on money. Let me know if it works for you. I have a video on youtube
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

JMAC3 did u get a chance to try it out yet?


----------



## JMAC3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi DJ,

I didn't get a chance to try again I have been working alot and the HD didn't have any instock last visit. I did however pass the info to a friend with the same spreader. He reported back that it worked well, and asked me where I found the info. I told him about the site. I haven't seen him listed as a member yet, but I'll keep looking. Thank You again for your help and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

DJ, Thanks for the advice on using a combination of bagged and bulk salt. I'll let you know how that works, I'm looking at buying a tailgate spreader and I'm trying to get an idea of costs if I take on some small commercial and church lots.


----------

